# Craig Kelly Mystery Air



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's pretty cool, nice find! Is it still in decent condition? I would most definitely hold onto it unless you're hard up for dough, and with that, I wouldn't even know how much it would be worth. It was named as one of the most iconic snowboards of all time...I'd hold onto it if it was me...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think those boards in decent condition go for somewhere near $1k. You can find Craig Kelly Air boards selling for $300 but this is a rarer find. If you do sell it for money, you should probably let your friend in on it. You definitely took advantage of him. If he doesn't care then fine, but I know if I found out about someone taking advantage of me like that, they would not be my friend anymore.

Then again, maybe this is a friend you don't need...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It may not go for near $1k after looking around. I would say that $500 is not out of the question though.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice find. If you collect boards then keep it. If not, you can stoke someone who is. 

Kind of coincidental, today I saw a Cruzer 165 drilled through and bolted to clothing rack in a sporting goods store. I might have to go back and try to save it. The shittiest part about it was that the board was still in fair condition. Just needed some tlc.


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

Tatanka Head said:


> Nice find. If you collect boards then keep it. If not, you can stoke someone who is.
> 
> Kind of coincidental, today I saw a Cruzer 165 drilled through and bolted to clothing rack in a sporting goods store. I might have to go back and try to save it. The shittiest part about it was that the board was still in fair condition. Just needed some tlc.


Don't buy the Cruzer that's T-bolted. Those are all over eBay (vintage snowboards) in good condition for relatively cheap. The 88' is what you want, although they are in their infancy when it comes to collector-demand (this will change, obviously, over time).


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I will probably hold on to it. When I first saw the photos of the board, I was completely shocked. I was super excited about it, if anyone has any ideas where I can buy the original bindings that would be great. Just let me know if you find anything.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

pzimm373 said:


> Thanks everyone, I will probably hold on to it. When I first saw the photos of the board, I was completely shocked. I was super excited about it, if anyone has any ideas where I can buy the original bindings that would be great. Just let me know if you find anything.


look out for timmytard on here. resident vintage geek


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

pzimm373 said:


> Thanks everyone, I will probably hold on to it. When I first saw the photos of the board, I was completely shocked. I was super excited about it, if anyone has any ideas where I can buy the original bindings that would be great. Just let me know if you find anything.


Besides eBay. These guys are solid:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/vintage-snowboard/178176695592021


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

pzimm373 said:


> I came across a friend of mine selling their 1990 Burton Craig Kelly Mystery Air. They didn't quit know what they had so I bought it for $50.


Interesting type of friend you are :mellow:


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

Alright. My original post says friend. But we are just co-workers. I don't want you guys to think of me as some self-centered scumbag. Not to mention she doesn't snowboard. The board was just sitting in her attic.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

COtoUT said:


> Don't buy the Cruzer that's T-bolted. Those are all over eBay (vintage snowboards) in good condition for relatively cheap. The 88' is what you want, although they are in their infancy when it comes to collector-demand (this will change, obviously, over time).


No, I wouldn't do that. I'm not even a Burton collector. Not to mention, Switzerland has slim pickings when it comes to vintage snowboards. I think they've all been drilled into and hung on the side of Neni's chalet. I do keep my eyes open, though. I saved an old Barfoot. :banana:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neni said:


> Interesting type of friend you are :mellow:


There's nothing wrong with getting a deal to make a few bucks.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

neni said:


> Interesting type of friend you are :mellow:


lol fucking FAIL


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> There's nothing wrong with getting a deal to make a few bucks.


We have different definitions of friends then. Anyway!


OP, hit up timmytard. He knows guys interested into vintage boards.


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

jwelsh83 said:


> That's pretty cool, nice find! Is it still in decent condition? I would most definitely hold onto it unless you're hard up for dough, and with that, I wouldn't even know how much it would be worth. It was named as one of the most iconic snowboards of all time...I'd hold onto it if it was me...


Yah, it is still in great condition. Hasn't been riding in years. It was just sitting in an attic for ages. After i took the shit bindings that were on it off, and cleaned the dust off, it looked great.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

neni said:


> We have different definitions of friends then. Anyway!


hah +100 Neni


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neni said:


> We have different definitions of friends then.


Kind of ironic how you came to the defense of the wakeboarder spammer but seem more than happy to be passing judgement today. :shrug:


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

I understand why she said that. What I did was kind of a dick move. But it's better that I now have the board than it be sitting in an attic.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

pzimm373 said:


> I understand why she said that. What I did was kind of a dick move. But it's better that I now have the board than it be sitting in an attic.


So when you saw it you knew it was a collector board? I was giving you the benefit of the doubt, but sounds like you knew you were taking advantage.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Even the guys on American Pickers kick back when they hit the lottery. It's good karma.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't hit up Rick and the boys in Vegas at the pawn shop...they'll have someone look at it and value it at $1000. "$100 is the best I can do, final offer"


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

jwelsh83 said:


> Don't hit up Rick and the boys in Vegas at the pawn shop...they'll have someone look at it and value it at $1000. "$100 is the best I can do, final offer"


Haha. Gonna have to pass on that one. Sorry bro.


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> pzimm373 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand why she said that. What I did was kind of a dick move. But it's better that I now have the board than it be sitting in an attic.
> ...


Yah I knew, but she doesn't know she got screwed, soooooo.. it isn't all that bad. She believes she sold a board that was doing no good sitting in her attic. Not to sound like a douche, but her ignorance is my gain.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> look out for timmytard on here. resident vintage geek


Ah ha. Too late. Not fast enough shredded wheat.
You can't hide it from me.

Pm-ing you know.


TT


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Ah ha. Too late. Not fast enough shredded wheat.
> You can't hide it from me.
> 
> Pm-ing you know.
> ...


you are a fucking idiot you goddamn retard. i was telling him to get with you. holy fucktard.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> you are a fucking idiot you goddamn retard. i was telling him to get with you. holy fucktard.


yes he is. every time I see the homeless dudes or used socks for sale. 

so precious.

our timmy.

I would give a nut to go to baldface with this psycho. The "industry" folk are gonna be like "jesus christ what the fuck did we sign up for..."


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> you are a fucking idiot you goddamn retard. i was telling him to get with you. holy fucktard.


Oh no, tis you shred dawg.

You're as easy to goat into that as you know who.

Awe.... I miss whats his name.

Bwa ha ha.

We need another "This is the way it is" guy around here.

I like arguing with those guys.

And ole dirt dog, he was just way way over the top.

I couldn't sculpt him any better.

Hold on a sec......... As I wipe back these tears

TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Kind of ironic how you came to the defense of the wakeboarder spammer but seem more than happy to be passing judgement today. :shrug:


Edit: This is so apples and uhm... cauliflower, I chose to don't mind


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Common TT ..tell us what it's really worth?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Destroy the board. Clearly it is full of bad mojo. Members on here are calling each other names and bickering now. 

Screw it into a tree and use it for archery practice!


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> Destroy the board. Clearly it is full of bad mojo. Members on here are calling each other names and bickering now.
> 
> Screw it into a tree and use it for archery practice!


Haha, that's the last thing I will be doing with the board. Wether is has good or bad mojo.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

nice try to hide your stupidity by calling it trolling. no one is buying your dumbass shit. your mother should have swallowed you.


----------



## Shredtastic (Feb 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Interesting type of friend you are :mellow:


good call Neni ....!!! :3tens:


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's a question for everyone. Would you rather have this one vintage board, Or two or three Newer boards?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

You don't collect, so you want newer boards.


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> You don't collect, so you want newer boards.


What's your definition of a collector. I have multiple boards. None of them are "vintage" other than the one I just acquired, but I would like to get into collecting. Any suggestions.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

pzimm373 said:


> What's your definition of a collector. I have multiple boards. None of them are "vintage" other than the one I just acquired, but I would like to get into collecting. Any suggestions.


Why do you want to collect? It is horrible. Those guys rarely have and "end game." Some guys do it because these are the boards they first rode. Or they have man-crushes on the riders or shapers. The collectors tend to have money to burn. The others do it for the passion. So what is your reason? "I found a sucker, and there could be others!" Is not a good reason.


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree, that is a terrible reason to get into collecting. And no, I don't have a man crush on any of the riders. I love finding boards that I can fix up. It isn't about only targeting vintage boards, but all snowboards. Yes, I love riding, but I think collecting would be great.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> nice try to hide your stupidity by calling it trolling. no one is buying your dumbass shit. your mother should have swallowed you.


Oh captain fuck stick, read the the post again you fuckin' moron.

When I say "look out for something/someone"
It doesn't mean I'm trying to hook them up with it/them.

Here's an example.

LOOK OUT FOR THAT TRUCK.

This doesn't imply, that I'm tryin' to "hook up" that pedestrian with the bumper of said truck.

See how that works goof.


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

_"Words are the source of misunderstandings."_


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

neni said:


> _"Words are the source of misunderstandings."_


I always figured ignorance was the source of misunderstanding.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)




----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Donutz said:


>


I know, I know, finally some fun around here.


TT


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It's getting close to the season, and people are feeling _anxious_.

I've converted my countdown board at work from Seymour time to Cypress time. Dropped 16 days in the process for the earlier opening date!
:samba:


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)




----------

